# ouch



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

I feel bad for any woman that has to compete against her... geeez....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

lisa bickels


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

what's up with her arms... i need to find some more pics... she looks awesome....


----------



## kuso (Jan 15, 2004)

damned...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

wow...

http://www.lisamariebickels.com/gallery/lisamariebickels05.jpg


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

i've got a bunch

i'll post a few


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

here's one


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

more


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

another....


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

last one...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.lisamariebickels.com/gallery/lisamariebickels01.jpg

talk about impressive... holy mother...


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

damn.  how come when i post pictures they show up as attachments you have to click instead of the actual picture in the thread?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

like this?


----------



## spartan (Jan 15, 2004)

I am sooo in love!!!.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey..she's hot..and still looks like a woman....
That monstrous woman..that gr81 posted the otehr day..looks like a man in a bad wig....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> I am sooo in love!!!.



I was just gonna say this.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

This one makes me wanna get down and dirtay!  

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=516906[/img2]


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

hey....stop teasing!  how are you posting pictures so they show in the thread....c'mon tell me.  seems like a fair trade for the nice pics of your new girlfriend that i supplied.  right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

I wanna wrassle with her....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

NG, only IM elite members can do this!  So become ELITE!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't find her attractive.  She is way to muscular and her jaw is more squared off than mine, looks like the face of a guy (wonder what she is on??).


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh yea! 

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517014[/img2]


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

see now I am sorry but in that last picture she looks like a dude to me....not women like at all.  Her jaw is huge!!!  lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Cmon... your just afraid she might hurt you.(in a good way haha)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Now this is a big woman 

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517017[/img2]


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

No, I am afraid that she has a deeper voice and a bigger d*ck than me.....lol


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

that lady is really ridiculous!!!  LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

[img2]http://www.lisamariebickels.com/gallery/lisamariebickels08.jpg[/img2]

How could you say no P-funk...  LOL


----------



## plouffe (Jan 15, 2004)

damn... do some chicks take anabolics steriods??


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

here ya go.  trust me....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

> How could you say no P-funk...  LOL



easy...NO...yeah, she is jacked and muscular which is great. I don't like soft girls.  I love girls that workout hard and if they are ripped I find that attractive.  BUT, I don't like chicks that take anabolics because their faces end up looking like mine....lol.  Her jaw is huge and her face just looks gross to me, kind of like a guys.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

What do you mean trust you?  If you want to put big pics, use img2 tags   If you dont understand quote this post and look it over carefully.


[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517025[/img2]


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> here ya go.  trust me....




Now that is much better.  Much more femenine face and she has some very pretty eyes as well as a smoking body.  I approve.....can we have some more pics of her please?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

yep.  sure can!

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517085[/img2]


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

yuk!!!  see, now that picture....here face reeks steroids........no more of here either.....can't we have any natural women that are just in good shape??  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

i was gonna ask you but you beat me too it.  i think MAYBE her face looks different in that one b/c she's leaner?  am i being naive?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 15, 2004)

here's one more.  she's a bit bigger than the first one i posted (i think) but i think her face looks very very pretty.

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517117[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

I would soooo hit it!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet this "virtual" pickiness would cease to exist if this was a face to face meeting... I find both of these women to be beautiful...

P-Funk, honestly, haven't you ever been in a picture where you looked retarded?  the topic here is competition anyway... I didn't put her pic up on Hotornot.com...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

not bad but the jaw....lol, i can;t stand the steroid jaw.  it is so square that it freaks me out.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

yes, every picture i am in I look retarded, that should tell you something about me.

Competition wise these women are excellent.  i am not taking anyhting away from their bodies or their hardwork.  They are ripped and look phenominal in that aspect.

I have been face to face with a number of female bodybuilders and my feelings still hold true.  Their faces look to much like a guy.....sorry.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Now this is a big woman
> 
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517017[/img2]


that's a woman?!?!? hell..I thought that was one of the 'Barbarian Brothers'...


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I would soooo hit it!



I would too,
Like Barry Bonds hitting a baseball.


----------

